# Ecosphere help.



## Majora (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, everyone.
My name is Reid.
I've worked with aquariums since I was around 5, I'm 20 now, but I'm waiting to do something I've never done before.
An Ecosphere with some little shrimp.
I was planning on using this as my tank.

I wanted to use some red and blue Rili Shrimp too.
Now for my questions.

1. Is the tank I wanted to use okay? I don't plan on using the filter. I an going to seal off the tank with Plexiglas and silicone. 

2.Do you guys recommend Rili Shrimp? If not, or even if you do, what else would go in there?

3. Do I have to use pond water, or can I just use water prepared for a regular fish tank?

4. Wouldn't snails breed like crazy and ruin the balance?

5. If I use pond water, is there any way time to throw stuff in?

6. What type of plants should I use? How many?

Anything else you guys can tell me is great. Thank you!


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Reid- yoj gotta check this out on google. 
Scroll down and see- (Shrimp In A Glass Ball..)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You might find this thread interesting.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/living-pickle-jar-31997.html


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

my suggestion, dont try it. the ecospheres they sell in the glass ball have a special kind of shrimp that can take years to starve to death, but in the end, thats what happens to them. if you just want to keep a super low maintenance tank, go for it. just leave the lid off and watch your shrimp closely. you would want very few shrimp in a tank with lots of algae. freshwater shrimp in a sealed system probably wont last very long.


----------

